# Last Minute Kauai Trip



## slip (Jan 18, 2018)

Just finished packing and we leave in the morning. I'll be posting some pictures in this thread of some of our activities. This trip is only a week so there won't be too many activities but with this cold winter, we're ready!

We lucked out and got the last unit available at the Pono Kai and it was cheap with bonus time. Let me know if you have any questions while we're there. I usually check posts a few times a day. Aloha


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 18, 2018)

Jeff, just between us, I'm hating you a little right now. 

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2018)

I just hope I remember everything. Not used to this last minute stuff.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 18, 2018)

If you forget something, you can buy it there.  I hear they have stores and stuff. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2018)

He'll, I almost forgot to make arrangements for the dog and my mail.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 18, 2018)

A couple of years ago my daughter and I took a last minute Kauai trip, because my TS didn't rent, and going spontaneously made it extra fun.


----------



## slip (Jan 18, 2018)

I hope so. It will be kind of cool being there when a friend from work will be there. A couple people who rented from me want to meet up also and that always fun.

I'm glad to be getting there fairly early, we land at 4:30pm so that gives us some time to settle in and pick up the tote from Lyle.


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2018)

Boarding for the first flight. Madison to Denver. Only two flights this time!!


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey Jeff I'm in DeForest 5 min from DCRA, you forgot to pick me up on the way!!!


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> Hey Jeff I'm in DeForest 5 min from DCRA, you forgot to pick me up on the way!!!



Hurry, we’re leaving in a couple of minutes!!


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2018)

Sounds like we’re getting there about a half hour early. Tailwind I guess. We’ll see if we have to wait a half hour for our gate. 

I hope they don’t change the gates on us. We’re supposed to be only two gates away.
And we’re in row 38, the last row. The downside of last minute booking. This flight is full and the only other choice we’re middle seats, no thanks!!


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2018)

Man, these flights to Denver are always choppy. Worst one in a while. They did say we would be to the gate about a half hour early so we’ll see.


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2018)

Last flight. We’ll see if they can knock some time of this eight hour one.


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2018)

Had to change planes, w’ll be delayed about an hour. They had to replace a part the the original one.


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2018)

Finally on a new plane and just waiting for the luggage to be loaded.


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2018)

Wow, now they have to unload fuel because of the wind and then we have to stop in San Francisco to refuel then on to Lihue. Free food and drink and it sounds like we’re getting some vouchers. we are over three hours of delay already and they say another hour.


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2018)

Alright, they called us back on. Now let’s see if we can take off this time. Third time is a charm.


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2018)

OMG, we’re moving.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 19, 2018)

slip said:


> OMG, we’re moving.



I've always believed that when flying someplace, "moving" is a good thing.  Not moving when you're flying someplace is never a good thing.

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2018)

We made it to San Francisco!! Now to change crew and refuel. Then off to Lihue.


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I've always believed that when flying someplace, "moving" is a good thing.  Not moving when you're flying someplace is never a good thing.
> 
> Dave



After boarding and deboarding twice without moving I was wondering if it was ever going to happen.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 19, 2018)

You're arriving late. Do they have your rental car?

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2018)

Yep, they said we’re good until midnight. We should get there at 9:30. It was supposed to be 4:30.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 19, 2018)

Like I said before, Have Fun!  And yes, I still hate you a little bit. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 19, 2018)

I’m still in SF, they are having proyloading the flight plan in the computer.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 19, 2018)

slip said:


> I’m still in SF, they are having proyloading the flight plan in the computer.



You're going to sleep SO well tonight!  (And maybe I don't hate you quite so much now.  )

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2018)

Looks like we’ll arrive at 10:30 and probably a free flight for my next trip. I’ll take that but yep, i’ll Sleep good tonight.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 20, 2018)

And the survey says....  (drumroll)  

Did you ever get there???

Dave


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 20, 2018)

They're sleeping, Dave. Shhhhhh.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 20, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> They're sleeping, Dave. Shhhhhh.



But they'll wake up sometime, right?  

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2018)

You guys woke me up.
We got in our unit at 11:30pm.  Got up about 5am and talked to my friend from work. He checked out at 10:00 and we went to Ono for breakfast. They were crowded. 
After that we headed to Banyan Harbor to pick up our tote. Then DW had to stop at Harbor Mall and get a Boba from the new food truck there. It was good.

My room was ready early and we were able to check-in at 2:30. Place looks like home now so we're ready for dinner. Going to try Coconuts for the first time. My friend said it was great. After that some shopping. Don't need much because my friend had lots of leftovers.

Here's the view from our unit. We got a pretty good view for a last minute booking. We're Happy!! Ok, now you can be a little jealous Dave.￼


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2018)

You can tell how my wife feels now from this picture!!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 20, 2018)

Congrats, Jeff!  You've both earned this trip, if only due to your perseverance getting there. Have a great time, and don't worry about my jealousy.  I'll deal with it.    We'll be on Maui in exactly, um...  17 weeks.  <cough cough>  

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Congrats, Jeff!  You've both earned this trip, if only due to your perseverance getting there. Have a great time, and don't worry about my jealousy.  I'll deal with it.    We'll be on Maui in exactly, um...  17 weeks.  <cough cough>
> 
> I'll be on Maui in 52 weeks but we do have another Kauai trip in 104 days.


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2018)

BTW, Coconuts was really good. I had the seafood pasta and my wife had the seafood chowder.


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2018)

I got some pictures of the Wyland clock tower this time too.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 21, 2018)

We'll be there next week.  Can't wait.

Thanks for the 'Appetizers'   cheers!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 21, 2018)

slip said:


> I'll be on Maui in 52 weeks but we do have another Kauai trip in 104 days.



Ok, now you're just rubbing it in. LOL! 

Dave


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jan 21, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Congrats, Jeff!  You've both earned this trip, if only due to your perseverance getting there. Have a great time, and don't worry about my jealousy.  I'll deal with it.    We'll be on Maui in exactly, um...  17 weeks.  <cough cough>
> 
> Dave


I feel your pain Dave...13 weeks for us...tick...tick....tick......tick. I thought time went faster the older ya get?  

Jeff, I think I'm OK with you missing picking us up on the way to the airport with all the travel woes.  

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 21, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> I feel your pain Dave...13 weeks for us...tick...tick....tick......tick. I thought time went faster the older ya get?




I know, right?  

Dave


----------



## happymum (Jan 21, 2018)

We love the fish tacos at Coconuts.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 21, 2018)

Hey, just looking on Google....what happened to Bouchon's?   That was our Northshore stop for drinks and pupu shushi on the way home.....
Now we'll need another!


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2018)

happymum said:


> We love the fish tacos at Coconuts.



We’re going to go back for lunch this week and I want to have those. That’s what my friend had and he loved them. They have a customer program that we signed up for so we’ll get something free when we build up points. The food was good so we signed up. We’ll probably go on Maui too.


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2018)

taterhed said:


> We'll be there next week.  Can't wait.
> 
> Thanks for the 'Appetizers'   cheers!



Hope we leave you some good weather. Rainy everywhere yesterday but just some showers. It's starting out a little cloudy today but the temps are great.


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2018)

We're heading up to Princeville today.  DW wants to go to a craft fair. Then we'll probably grab some lunch and drive around. We have to meet some other friends here on the island and one if my renter's wants to meet up for a drink. Nice relaxing day!!


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2018)

Gotta love Hanalei


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2018)

Turned out to be a beautiful day. No rain in Hanalei. We stopped into Tropically Tacos for lunch. I had the Baja taco.


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2018)

Stopped at the Cliffs for the craft fair my wife wanted to go to. It was nice to meet and talk to the lady she was working with over the internet. I walked the grounds a little. Some buildings have some nice views.


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2018)

On our way back we stopped in Anahola and got some Huli Huli chicken for dinner night. We’ve been going there for years and they haven’t raised their prices. Great stuff.


----------



## slip (Jan 21, 2018)

One growler gone, two to go before refilling.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 22, 2018)

You know, I wish you two could figure out how to have a good time... 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2018)

At Pau Hana for some lunch after a morning at Anini. Really crowded at the beach. Current was pretty strong too. Only a handful of people snorkeling.


----------



## slip (Jan 22, 2018)

Went to the Kauai Juice Company in Kapaa today for the first time. Some odd combinations but they were pretty good. Nice and fresh anyway. It's right next to this Vegan Cafe.


----------



## slip (Jan 23, 2018)

Wow, The House of Noodles in Kapaa is now Sukhothai Cafe.


----------



## slip (Jan 23, 2018)

Just made our reservations for Thursday for the Gardens in Kilauea. Never been to that one before. We're taking the riding tour.


----------



## slip (Jan 23, 2018)

Sugar loaf pineapple, really delicious. Lower in acid, so soft you can eat the core. The flesh is white not yellow, very sweet.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 23, 2018)

We just love the "Apple Bananas" in the Grocery Stores on the Islands.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 23, 2018)

I like that you typed "sugarload" instead of "sugarloaf."  Sugar LOAD is probably right - but I'll bet it tastes awesome. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 23, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I like that you typed "sugarload" instead of "sugarloaf."  Sugar LOAD is probably right - but I'll bet it tastes awesome.
> 
> Dave


That’s the problem with doing these on a phone sometimes.


----------



## slip (Jan 23, 2018)

The pineapples aren’t cheap and you can only get them a few places on the island.  Papayas in Kapaa was $4.49 a pound.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 23, 2018)

slip said:


> View attachment 5509 View attachment 5510 At Pau Hana for some lunch after a morning at Anini. Really crowded at the beach. Current was pretty strong too. Only a handful of people snorkeling.


Did you see any little crabs while at the Anini beach? I remember sitting in a lounger at the beach looking out at the ocean and little crab pops out of the sand and starts cleaning out its hole


----------



## slip (Jan 23, 2018)

Greg G said:


> Did you see any little crabs while at the Anini beach? I remember sitting in a lounger at the beach looking out at the ocean and little crab pops out of the sand and starts cleaning out its hole



Yep, we did. We saw them at Lydgate too while walking by the river.


----------



## slip (Jan 23, 2018)

We're at Lava Lava right now for happy hour. $5 Mai Tai's and $3 Pupu's.


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2018)

Checked out a few Heiau's today. This was was between Lava Lava and Wailua Beach. Very cool I love these ancient sites.


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2018)

This one was at the end of Lydgate park.


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2018)

Tomorrow we have to stop at Kauai Beer Company and refill the growlers for the last time. Then off to IronBridge Tattoo at noon to finish off the one on my leg. It only to three trips.
We'll finish that off with a stop at Street burger for either a late lunch or early dinner. It will probably take Matt three to four hours to finish.
Then maybe a trip to the south shore. We haven't been down there yet.


----------



## happymum (Jan 24, 2018)

That LavaLava view is one of my faves.


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2018)

On my way to IronBridge and then off to get another Sugarloaf Pineapple to take home. DW made reservations for the Noni Farm tour for Friday.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Jan 24, 2018)

Just a heads up on a great place to eat in Hanalei - The Hanalei Gormet is an unassuming bar/restaurant in the old school building that serves great food.  The fish and chips are not to be missed!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 24, 2018)

slip said:


> Then off to IronBridge Tattoo at noon to finish off the one on my leg. It only to three trips.



Be sure to send me a picture of the finished work.  I've been living vicariously through your trips to the tattoo store. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2018)

PrairieGirl said:


> Just a heads up on a great place to eat in Hanalei - The Hanalei Gormet is an unassuming bar/restaurant in the old school building that serves great food.  The fish and chips are not to be missed!



Yep, we’ve been there but not on this trip. That will probably have to wait until May unless we can go after the Noni Farm your.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2018)

We'll after 5 hours at IronBridge I was really hungry and StreetBurger was great. I'll post a picture tomorrow after I unwrap and clean it  Tomorrow we have the Gardens in Kilauea.


----------



## PamMo (Jan 25, 2018)

Slip, this thread is great. I love your photos! We'll be in Kauai next month and you've given me some new places to explore - thanks!


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jan 25, 2018)

slip said:


> Sugar loaf pineapple, really delicious. Lower in acid, so soft you can eat the core. The flesh is white not yellow, very sweet.View attachment 5519 View attachment 5520 View attachment 5521




Oohh I want to try one of those.  Hope I can find one on Maui in April.  From a little research, looks like it may be difficult to find.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2018)

PamMo said:


> Slip, this thread is great. I love your photos! We'll be in Kauai next month and you've given me some new places to explore - thanks!


Glad you're enjoying it!! We're going to the Gardens in Kilauea today. We'll post some pictures.

For anyone else following, we have been coming for ten years now so we have already done most of the other must see or do activities. This was just a relax trip anyway. DW tells me the May trip will be busier.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> Oohh I want to try one of those.  Hope I can find one on Maui in April.  From a little research, looks like it may be difficult to find.


I don't know about the other islands but they aren't the easiest to find here either.  The Hole in the Mountain farm grows them and they can be purchased there after a tour. I think they are at 10am. It's in Anahola. Papaya's in Kapaa carries them. They are a small natural foods store. They can also be found at some if the farmers markets. You'd have to check the website for those. I know they ship too.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2018)

Our tour is going to start soon, Na Aina Kai Botanical Gardens


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2018)

Here's the work I had done at IronBridge Tattoo. I had the Tiki, Gecko and Fishhook already. He blended them all together with the band.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2018)

Here's the last one, I couldn't get them all in one post. In this one you can see the Gecko is a little lighter. That's because I got that one last year.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2018)

The Na Aina Kai Gardens was great. Nice tour on a small cart that held eight people. 
This was their swimming pool.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 25, 2018)

Nice work, Jeff! I like how the tats have come together. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Nice work, Jeff! I like how the tats have come together.
> 
> Dave


Thanks, it was kind of funny how this one was. He had to draw it on with a marker. After he finished drawing he said go check it out in the mirror. I couldn't make heads or tails out of it. I've trusted him with all my stuff so I told him go ahead. I was really happy when. I had to go to the bathroom and I was able to check out how it was coming along. It was just what I wanted.


----------



## slip (Jan 25, 2018)

Sun is finally gone for the day. Total sun all day today.


----------



## slip (Jan 26, 2018)

Off to the Noni farm to see the healing powers of the Noni fruit.


----------



## slip (Jan 26, 2018)

We recommend the Noni Farm tour. It was free and was three hours. Somethings we know and others we didn't. The Noni part was very interesting.


----------



## slip (Jan 26, 2018)

We’ll be heading home in a few hours. Hopefully, easier than the trip here. I have some photos of the Noni Farm I will post yet.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 27, 2018)

Safe trip home, friend.  Hope it's easy.

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 27, 2018)

Made it to Denver. Right now everything looks good to be on time. Nice flight in Lihue to Denver in 5 and a half hours. A full half hour early.


----------



## slip (Jan 27, 2018)

This on was early too one more short one to Madison!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 27, 2018)

Sounds like you made the most of your time on Kauai.


----------



## slip (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes, we had a great time. I will be posting a few more pictures here. It made it easier to leave knowing we’ll be returning in 97 days for two more weeks.


----------



## slip (Jan 27, 2018)

Made it home and even a little early. All unpacked and would you believe nothing is leaking or broken. Lihue Lager tonight!!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 27, 2018)

slip said:


> Made it home and even a little early. All unpacked and would you believe nothing is leaking or broken. Lihue Lager tonight!!



Excellent! What a whirlwind trip you had.  And I don't care who you are, the first night home and sleeping in your own bed is extra nice. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2018)

Here are some more photos from the Na Kai Aina tour.


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2018)

Some more of the gardens.

 


The one above is a sculpture with one animal from each continent.


 

They had sections that had other native sites. This one is for Alaska and the other one I posted was for the Navajo.


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2018)

These were from the Noni Farm. Sorry, you have to turn your head. They are side ways.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 28, 2018)

Cool pictures!  But I have to ask - what is this huge tree and fruit at the end? Leaves look a lot like Banyan, but I don't remember fruit on it.  If I know it, I've forgotten.  Is that Noni?  And the bird on the guy's hand was just a visitor?

Dave


----------



## slip (Jan 28, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Cool pictures!  But I have to ask - what is this huge tree and fruit at the end? Leaves look a lot like Banyan, but I don't remember fruit on it.  If I know it, I've forgotten.  Is that Noni?  And the bird on the guy's hand was just a visitor?
> 
> Yes, the tree is a 40 year old Noni. The bird is a wild bird that he trained to follow him around on the tour. There are actually three birds in the family that he feeds by hand.
> 
> ...


----------

